# white scars successor chapter!!!



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i need some help with this new space marine army im creating form all of my old space marines. they are a successor chapter of the white scars and i have a sort of celtic idea for them in their fluff and looks but i need help on their name and what colors i should use, and fluff too. so as long as its along celtic lines im down for it. thanks guys!


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

As its a celtic theme, I personaly think you should paint there armour white, like the white scars, and then paint woad onto the armour, like in a very vivid blue to contrast the armour nicely.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

i think half white and half dark angels green armour would be cool for a celtic themed army, and all the marines that are not wearing helmets should have long hair and beards. for cc weapons give them axes as it suits the barbarric celtic theme. as for a logo a celtic cross would would be awesome and very easy to freehand heres one for refferance >>> http://www.gijewelry.com/images/GGIJ EBAY 10107 CELTIC CROSS.jpg
as for a name try the space marine chapter name generator theres some awesome ones in there. hope this helps JD


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Bah, just call them the Black Watch and give them all Tartans.

Like other said, I'd use alot of bits from the SW's and the Middenheim (I think) bits from fantasy


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The two most famous groups of 'Celtic' warriors would be the Fianna and the knights or warriors of the Red Branch. I think Fianna, being an actual Gaelic word, is a bit Eldar personally, as the Eldar names are more or less Gaelic. But, my understanding is that Fianna itself just means "belonging to Finn" (their commander). In the same way, Roman auxiliary units were sometimes named after their commanders.

I had a similar problem when I was going to base a chapter - also White Scar successors - on the Arthurian legends (I figured having a load of bikers named after Arthur's knights would be cool).

Maybe if you could give us an idea of the background, that might help a little?

:cyclops of the hesperides:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

If I remember correctly (and i probably don't) then there were 12 knights of the round table including Arthur.
10 Veterans and 2 Characters makes 12, so you could try that.
i got nothing else for you though.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

well they get their recruits from a feral planet much like fenris but without it being winter all the time. all three continents and mostly all of the islands are located midway between the equater and the poles leading to very cold winters and hot summers and springs and the whole of the planet's landmass is covered in forests and wide sweeping green hills and cliffs. different tribes roam the land and are constantly in conflict with each other, it is these tribes that this new chapter pulls its recruits from. originally their geneseed was going to be from the space wolves but the high lords of terra decided not to use it due to the fate of the wolfbrothers chapter, and so the white scars were chosen instead. 

i came up with the name the Aurora Knights for the chapter and the color scheme would be a dark angels green with an ocean blue warpaint on their armor and their symbol is a celtic cross. i was planning on using the space wolves battleset that i havent put together yet and mixing those marines with all of the twenty i already have to keep that celtic theme to the marines. 

the area i am lacking and need help in is the backround fluff and how they fight. i was thinking guerilla tactics with lightning fast speed would be their hallmark. just a thought


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, how 'celtic' is celtic?

Are you gonna base it on the Irish legends, the Welsh legends, Arthuriana, archaeology, or what?

It's probably easiest to get stuff on the Irish legends and Arthuriana, so I'll leave that be, but the Welsh legends speak of horsemen with red cloaks (eg in the "Gododdin", c600AD), or armies of spearmen. 

Archaeologically, the Irish iron age doesn't conform to all that "Cattle Raid of Cooley"-type CuChullain jumping on his chariot pole wielding a long-sword stuff. Swords seem to have been short, chariots non-existent, horsegaer rare. Axes I think were more common than you'd think from the "Tain..." though, they're hardly mentioned in legend IIRC.

The British iron age (Boudicca, chariots, longswords) does deem to be real however, there's enough documentary and archaeological evidence to be fairly sure of that.

As for the post-roman period... well, no-one knows really. The archaeology of those centuries is a mess. Some nice 'treasure' - illuminated manuscripts, jewellry, carved stone crosses... bugger all in terms of how people actually lived, dressed or fought, except for a few pictures on stones (mostly from Scotland). But as I say, in legend at least, small bands of horsemen and big armies of spearmen.

:archaeological cyclops:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i was basing them on the irish legends. they had mostly axes and a few shortswords, almost no armor and they loved to fight. my grandfather has told me stories of they would ride their horses into battle hanging the heads of their enemies from the horses with woad all over their bodies and wooping and hollering like madmen. much like braveheart but much meaner and scarier people who loved to live and lived to fight.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Look into the gods... I did a celtic styled army for a while and called them sons of the Morrigan, the Morrigan being a god related to death. She turned into a crow and pecked at the souls of the fallen to make her own army to take on her sisters who wer egodesses of life and nature. you could have you're master called Balor and give him a cyber eye so he'd be Balor one eye, another Irish legend.... Or have Sammael by using the Dark angel codex and call him Fionn McChuaill or Chuculain, two of the biggest Irish legends ever. Fionn started the fianna, which has now become the Irish army's special forces(spetznaz style training, only around 55 of them) Ands Chuculain which means hound of Chulain, was named so after killing two of the biggest wolfhounds known in Ireland, And Irish wolfhounds are big anyway!:biggrin: He killed them with a sliotar(ball in hurling) SO you could give him a mace or morningstar....


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I really like the idea of Space Wolf bikers with axes (led by a guy with a thunder-hammer - maybe a chaplain?), that sounds cool... maybe sneak the chariots in as attack bikes? Or build a chariot-style trike and use attack bike rules?

Not so sure about the woad though, don't think there's any evidence they used it, and I don't actually remember it being mentioned in any legends either.

@ Lord Reevan... :shok: you can't suggest that he model them on Balor and the Fomorians (or are they the Fir Bolg, I always get those two mixed up)! Traitorous heretical cyclopean mutant chaos scum, and all that! No; if not the Sons of Mil, then the Tuatha de Danaan, surely (or is that a bit Eldar, do you reckon)?

:back in the old country cyclops:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i was going to use blue warpaint in certain designs on their armor instead. lots of assault marines and bikes for this army, and the ones on foot look absolutley awesome so far cant wait to paint them.

where can i find the name generator?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> # 454: Fianna The warband of Ireland, composed of 150 chiefs, each having under them twenty-seven men. The requirements for joining the Fianna were vigorous. Each man had to know by heart the poet's repertoire, submit to an initiatory test of his skills and courage, including having spears thrown at him, and being able to withdrawn a thorn from his foot while stooping under a low branch and running. Besides warriors, they had druids, physicians and musicians amongst their number. As it was a warband which upheld the country, each man was free of tribal retribution if he killed a member of any family, nor might his own family avenge him if he was killed on active service. The most famous leader of the Fianna was Fionn mac Cumhal.


Lots of librarians (druids and bards), and apothecaries. You could organise them into a fleet based chapter with lots of 30 man strike detachments(see above), as oppossed to the usual codex style of 10 companies.

There's more on this site if your interested.
http://www.luminarium.org/mythology/ireland/



> Fionn started the fianna, which has now become the Irish army's special forces(spetznaz style training, only around 55 of them)


Not quite true. Fionn was the Fianna's greatest leader, but it was around long before he came along. Also, the Irish army's elite unit is the Army Ranger Wing, all 120 of them.

Their motto might also be used for the chapter:
Glaine ár gcroí - (The cleanliness of our hearts) 
Neart ár ngéag - (The strength of our limbs) 
Agus beart de réir ár mbriathar - (And our commitment to our promise)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Sorry about that. Unreliable source.... Checked it up proper and yeah you're right Khorne's fist.... And I forgot Balor was a mutant.... I thought he lost his eye.... You could do lots of scout bikers though as From what I rermember one requisite to hoin the fianna was to run through a wood at full speed without breaking a twig.... more legend based though....


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

nice i like it. again where can i find the name generator?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> nice i like it. again where can i find the name generator?



If you look at that site I linked and browsw around you'll get plenty of old Irish names to play with. Nuada of the Silver Arm, one of the cooler heroes, Lugh, Oisin, Diarmuid, Fionn, Conal, Naoise, etc. Lots to work with.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

A few modeling ideas I have for you- although you probably thought of some already:

Buckler or small shields tide up on the sides of bikes, held by assault marines/ honer guard and the like.

Getting some robed torsos and legs (but not heads) as tartans.

As for close combat weapons, I like the Scottish claymore and broad sword 
with buckler. A spear with buckler is also good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Have a look at some of the stuf on this site. He's been painting and writing about Celtic mythology for 30 years. Plenty of inspiration amongst his work.
http://http://www.jimfitzpatrick.ie/gallery/conquestsimages.html


----------

